# Subterfuge: Neal Asher, Tanith Lee, Pat Cadigan etc



## Ian Whates (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi,

Just to alert people to the launch of the latest (and quite excellent, if I do say so myself! ) NewCon Press anthology, _*Subterfuge*_. 

The book features a cover by award winning artist *Andy Bigwood* and fifteen original stories, themed on _Subterfuge: A clever device or strategy used to evade a rule, escape a consequence, or to hide something.' _

Presenting original fantasy from the likes of *Tanith Lee, Juliet E. McKenna, Neil Williamson* and *Sarah Singleton*, SF from *John Meaney, Neal Asher, Pat Cadigan, Tony Ballantyne* and *Jaine Fenn*, slipstream from *Gary Couzens* and more...

The book is available as paperback, standard hardback, or in the dust jacketed, signed and numbered special edition, limited to 150 copies, which features authors' bio-pieces plus three additional stories, from *Storm Constantine, Ian Watson,* and ehem... me. 

Full contents:

1. John Meaney – Emptier than Void
2. Jaine Fenn – Collateral Damage 
3. Gary Couzens – Jubilee Summer
4. Juliet E. McKenna – Noble Deceit
5. Pat Cadigan – Tales from the Big Dark: Lie of the Land
6. Neil Williamson – Moth 
7. Tony Ballantyne – Underbrain 
8. Tanith Lee – Under Fog (The Wreckers)
9. Sarah Singleton – They Left the City at Night 
10. Steve Longworth – The God Particle 
11. Una McCormack – The Great Gig in the Sky
12. Nik Ravenscroft – Time, Like an Ever-Rolling Stream
13. Neal Asher – The Rhine’s World Incident 
14. Nick Wood -- Thirstland
15. Dave Hutchinson – Multitude

Bonus stories in the limited edition:

16. Ian Watson – Vile Dry Claws of the Toucan
17. Ian Whates – Peeling an Onion
18. Storm Constantine – Angel of the Hate Wind

Full details available on the website: Subterfuge from where the book can also be purchased.

Thanks.


----------



## Ian Whates (Dec 9, 2008)

Following on from this very nice review in the Guardian: http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2008/nov/08/subterfuge-whates-review 

another review of the recent _Subterfuge_ anthology has just been posted here: http://www.bestsf.net/reviews/whatessubterfuge.html

Can't be bad!


----------

